# Baggage Storage at Chicago Union Station



## Gail Currie (Dec 10, 2008)

We leave Monday, December 15th for our trip from Tampa to Denver, via Washington & Chicago. I have found the information on baggage storage at Washington Union Station but for the life of me I cannot find any information on what is available in Chicago. Can anyone help answer this? We will have 2 carry-on size bags - the kind that will fit in an overhead airline compartment (not huge suitcases but not small tote bags).


----------



## MrFSS (Dec 10, 2008)

Gail Currie said:


> We leave Monday, December 15th for our trip from Tampa to Denver, via Washington & Chicago. I have found the information on baggage storage at Washington Union Station but for the life of me I cannot find any information on what is available in Chicago. Can anyone help answer this? We will have 2 carry-on size bags - the kind that will fit in an overhead airline compartment (not huge suitcases but not small tote bags).


If you have a sleeper reservation you can use the Metropolitan Lounge and they will store your bags for you until train time (tip appreciated). There are also some luggage lockers in the coach waiting areas. Don't know the cost right off, but not too expensive.


----------



## Gail Currie (Dec 10, 2008)

Gail Currie said:


> We leave Monday, December 15th for our trip from Tampa to Denver, via Washington & Chicago. I have found the information on baggage storage at Washington Union Station but for the life of me I cannot find any information on what is available in Chicago. Can anyone help answer this? We will have 2 carry-on size bags - the kind that will fit in an overhead airline compartment (not huge suitcases but not small tote bags).


Thanks for the info. We have sleeper reservations from Tampa to Washington & Washington to Chicago but it was way too expensive from Chicago to Denver (for some reason) so we opted not to get one on that leg. We'll look for the lockers.


----------



## MrFSS (Dec 10, 2008)

Gail Currie said:


> Gail Currie said:
> 
> 
> > We leave Monday, December 15th for our trip from Tampa to Denver, via Washington & Chicago. I have found the information on baggage storage at Washington Union Station but for the life of me I cannot find any information on what is available in Chicago. Can anyone help answer this? We will have 2 carry-on size bags - the kind that will fit in an overhead airline compartment (not huge suitcases but not small tote bags).
> ...


Even if you are just arriving in Chicago in a sleeper and going out on coach you can still use the Lounge. Just show them your arriving sleeper ticket and they will let you in and you can check your bags until train time. You'll also be able to board the coach before the masses go out yo board. Get a good set that way.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 10, 2008)

You'll need to show them the ticket stub from the Capitol Limited, along with your coach ticket for the Zephyr to get into the lounge. So don't loose your ticket stubs or throw them away!

And you'll definately want to use the lounge as it's far more relaxing and you get free snacks and beverages. Also don't forget that you're entitled to use the Club Acela Lounge in DC when you change trains there.


----------



## Gail Currie (Dec 10, 2008)

Gail Currie said:


> Gail Currie said:
> 
> 
> > We leave Monday, December 15th for our trip from Tampa to Denver, via Washington & Chicago. I have found the information on baggage storage at Washington Union Station but for the life of me I cannot find any information on what is available in Chicago. Can anyone help answer this? We will have 2 carry-on size bags - the kind that will fit in an overhead airline compartment (not huge suitcases but not small tote bags).
> ...


WOW thanks for that info. That helps a lot. This is our first train ride like this, I hope there are many more in our future.


----------



## MrFSS (Dec 10, 2008)

Gail Currie said:


> Gail Currie said:
> 
> 
> > Gail Currie said:
> ...


If you were wanting sleepers on to Denver from Chicago, but the price was really high, when you board the train seek out the conductor and see if any are available. He has to sell them at the lowest price once the train has left the station. Sometimes you have to be persistent with him (in a nice way) and keep after him as he will be busy for a while when the train first leaves.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Dec 10, 2008)

Cost depends on the size of the locker you choose. Mine was 4 dollars per hour.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 10, 2008)

Gail,

Here's a bit more info on the lounges:

As a sleeping class passenger you are entitled to utilize Amtrak's first class lounges in DC and Chicago. These lounges are a nice quiet refuge in the often-bustling train station. They have nice plush chairs, conference rooms, computer terminals, newspapers, TV's, luggage storage, free soft drinks, juices, coffee, tea, and clean safe bathrooms. They also allow you to board your train before the rest of the masses.

In DC the Club Acela Lounge is located behind the information kiosk, which is in the center of the waiting areas between gates D & E. There are two large wooden doors there, ring the bell to the right of the door and the attendant will let you in. Show your tickets and you’re in. They will escort you to your train when it’s time.

In Chicago the lounge is called the "Metropolitan Lounge". It is located on the lower level of Union Station, which is also the track level. If you are standing in front of the Amtrak ticket windows, then the Amtrak waiting area is to your left. When you enter the main Amtrak waiting area through a sliding glass door, just walk forward and slightly to the left. There should be another sliding glass door along with a sign, unless they've changed the entrance in the last few months. Again, just show your tickets and ticket stubs from the Capitol and relax.

They'll also give you a card that contains the time that you need to return to the lounge by, in order to board the train and not miss it. If you do leave the lounge, take this card with you as it is also your pass for reentering the lounge. Just wave it at the attendants as you walk in and one will usually look up and acknowledge you and the card. Note the Chicago lounge can be very busy and it sometimes can be hard to get a seat, but you still get the free stuff and priority boarding.


----------



## Chatter163 (Dec 10, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Gail,
> Here's a bit more info on the lounges:
> 
> As a sleeping class passenger you are entitled to utilize Amtrak's first class lounges in DC and Chicago. These lounges are a nice quiet refuge in the often-bustling train station. They have nice plush chairs, conference rooms, computer terminals, newspapers, TV's, luggage storage, free soft drinks, juices, coffee, tea, and clean safe bathrooms. They also allow you to board your train before the rest of the masses.
> ...


----------



## PaulM (Dec 10, 2008)

I would like to point out a difference between the Metropolitan lounges in Chicago and DC.

In DC you check in with the receptionist and then place your bags in a room nearby. If you want something from your bag, you get it.

In Chicago, you check in with the receptionist, walk past a room directly across from the receptionist in which you could formerly place your bags. You then wait for a red cap/attendant to store your bags in a locked room. If you want to go for a walk, bike ride, boat ride on the Chicago river, etc. and need something, you again have to wait for the attendant, who may be anywhere in the station. When you get back you again have to wait for the attendant to put the stuff back in your bag, otherwise the attendant will be after you. If you arrive on a morning train and depart on a late afternoon train, this could be repeated several times.

Too make matters worse, there is one particular red cap who becomes very sarcastic if you don't tip him. I'm happy to tip for a service rendered. But I resent being expected to tip for what is actually a serious inconvenience.

In summary, I prefer the DC system.


----------



## Gail Currie (Dec 10, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> Gail Currie said:
> 
> 
> > Gail Currie said:
> ...


You have been so helpful. We will keep all of this in mind. It would be nice to arrive in Denver refreshed & not haggared from sitting up all night.


----------

